# Anyone hear/know ATI 2xxx series drivers for linux?



## niko084 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am considering replacing the video card in another machine, currently has a x1300xt..

Runs in linux great, but I was thinking about putting a HD2600xt in it, mainly for cooler/quieter running, don't need any high amount of 3d performance.

But does anyone know or has anyone heard of when ati plans to release linux drivers for these cards?


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 17, 2007)

why not just pop a passive heatsink on that x1300?...it'd be a heck of a lot cheaper and you know it works already, you could always downclock the card if you're worried about heat


----------



## niko084 (Aug 17, 2007)

Its not overclocked, but the fan on it is starting to tick, and I would rather just replace it, its not a great card by any means, although not "horrible"... I am considering running this machine as a media server and using HD output.

I can get a demo of a 2600xt or 2600pro which makes them really cheap, otherwise I would just
put an Nvidia card in it and not have that many issues.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well after poking around at the ATI site I found the following info links;

http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge

http://searchna.ati.com/promosearch...SO-8859-1&sp_q=Linux+and+XFree86+FAQ&x=10&y=5

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html

They don't come out and say it, but I got the impression that the new 64bit Vista drivers should be (if not now, soon) Linux compatable.

I don't think anybody has completed a Linux driver for the X2XXX series yet, But they are working on it.(they say they will be supported).


----------



## niko084 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ya.... Erm maybe I'll hold off a it and see what happens... If the deal ends too early ohh well, I'll find another card later.


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 17, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Its not overclocked, but the fan on it is starting to tick, and I would rather just replace it, its not a great card by any means, although not "horrible"... I am considering running this machine as a media server and using HD output.
> 
> I can get a demo of a 2600xt or 2600pro which makes them really cheap, otherwise I would just
> put an Nvidia card in it and not have that many issues.



fair enough if you want to use it as a media server


----------

